# King Teds Photo



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Courtesy of google street maps click on this link http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...ENvPodfQ3X0YbXx8Ak1fcw&cbp=12,324.49,,0,-0.41

you won't recognise the place! Take a stroll around using your arrow keys, barely recognisable, no more Coopers.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

The main building is almost unchanged - the _Stack of Bricks _seems to be a modern block of flats of slightly doubtful architectural significance. Thank you for the link (Thumb)


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

That takes me back a few years. "Stack of Bricks" looks almost unchanged ! Coopers Alms and the Chinese Resturants have all gone replaced by that modern block. Interesting to see that an anchor has been placed on the traffic island?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Coopers Alms ... that was the name, thank you.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

The Chinese Resturant was, I believe, called "Good Friends" ?


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

are any of you on the pic in members faces


----------

